# OPPO SE?



## mac123 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am trying to decide between the OPPO BDP83 and the SE. I’m not concerned about the price difference. I understand the SE will make a big musical difference, but I don't know whether I can (or how I would) take advantage of the SE, based on the following:

I have no SACD’s (yet). However, I love listening to music, have a ton of CDs. I would play these in stereo or surround on my Marantz 8002 receiver, BMW matrix speakers (R,L,C+woofer and 2 surrounds). I have primarily been watching home video on a pioneer kuro. Can I use analog out from the SE to listen to CDs in stereo from the Marantz? - can it be hooked up that way, how? 

Can DVD’s and BluRays be utilized by the analog out for audio and the HDMI for the video? How would I do that, if its possible? 

Essentially, is there any way I can use the SE, and if so, how do I do that? Are there any interconnects ($$) you would recommend? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It will be no problem whatsoever to hook up Analog RCA's into your Marantz's Multichannel Analog Input for CD's and future SACD's and run HDMI for Blu Ray and DVD Viewing. It is merely a manner of selecting between HDMI and Multichannel Analog on your Marantz's Remote.

Indeed the 83 SE has an outstanding Analog Section and thankfully, your Marantz has a 7.1 Channel Analog Input. You just need to assign the BDP-83 as your 7.1 Multichannel Analog Input Selection. When watching BD's and DVD's simply press Audio Select to where you have HDMI handling the Audio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I thought the basic player was fairly good as a CD spinner and the SE version is supposed to be a lot better at playing 2 channel material, so Yes I think the SE version would be the one to go for :T


----------



## Wilberfaust (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you wait a month for the Oppo-93? May not be a bad idea...!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Better hurry. Oppo 83 already no longer available.


----------

